# Need some help with a Meng F-102A



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just picked up the 1/72 Meng F-102A. 

The problem is it has the wrong instructions, It came
with a truck kit instructions.

I emailed Meng 5 days ago but have no response.

If anyone has this kit can I ask for a copied set of the instructions?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Found a possible link to the Meng F102A PDF instruction sheet on this website but looks as though you have to pay before you can see. :-(

http://www.scalemodellingnow.com/hn-aircraft-kits-airfix-faireyswordfish


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, If I knew they had the instructions I would gladly pay.

I might have to go without any instructions. How hard can it be? ;-)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I suppose you didn't try Hobby Search

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10247493

or 

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10207331


Meng has two kits with the Case X or XX wing, so take your pick


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I did not, but that is just what I need!

Thanks very much!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I downloaded and copied the instructions, and Meng says they are sending me a set. It has been over 2 weeks since I heard from them.

I did get a nice package in the mail today with a very nice PE set from Eduard.


----------

